# April Preview



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Fri 1 @ Denver - Loss
Sat 2 L.A. Lakers - Win 
Wed 6 L.A. Clippers 
Thu 7 @ Dallas 
Sat 9 @ L.A. Clippers 
Sun 10 @ Golden State 
Tue 12 Portland 
Wed 13 @ Utah 
Sat 16 Memphis 
Mon 18 @ Memphis 
Wed 20 @ Minnesota 




Yeah, kind of late, I know, I know, but to carry on tradition, I'll stick with the Preview thread. 2 games down already, with a win and a loss, and I think that will be a common theme this month. There's 11 games in this month, and I think we can manage a 6-5 record. We'll have to win at least one road game to manage that, but keep in mind that Pop has said the team hopes to have Duncan back for the last 5 games. 6-5 seems too negative at first, but with the level of play we've reached these past two games, that might be optimistic. There's no reason to lose the Clipper game in SA on Wednesday, nor the Portland game, nor the Utah game, so that's 4 wins right there (Adding the win against the Lakers). This could be an ugly month with 6 road games coming up and only 3 home games remaining. Thoughts? We'll have to at least finish 6-5 to win the division and 3rd seed, but even then Dallas and Seattle could still pass us with a hot finish.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

Fri 1 @ Denver - Loss
Sat 2 L.A. Lakers - Win 
Wed 6 L.A. Clippers - W
Thu 7 @ Dallas - L
Sat 9 @ L.A. Clippers - W 
Sun 10 @ Golden State - W
Tue 12 Portland - W
Wed 13 @ Utah - W
Sat 16 Memphis - W
Mon 18 @ Memphis - L
Wed 20 @ Minnesota - W 

i didn't know we'd be playing the clippers a lot.. woo hoo! that means i can watch 3 games in a row! if i count the last 2, it's 5 games... i'm a happy! hopefully i can get free tix for the saturday game against the clips at staples. that would be like sooo awesome...


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

We have 9 games left.
Dallas and Seattle both have 10 and still have to play each other twice.
Seattle trails by 3.5 and Dallas by 4.5

If we en up 6-3 we're at #2
A record of 5-4 would almost garantee us #2 (Seattle would have to win all its 10 remaining games).
A record or 4-5 would garantee us #3 spot as Seattle and Dallas play each other twice.
Also a record of 3-6 wouldn't automaticly put us at #4.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i feel strong about our chances that we can compete and do well with this schdule. i feel that we will beat dallas. we are a good team when we face other great teams(besides last time in denver) 
ot any one pretty scared of the first round for some reason with duncan back i feel we were do well still


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Fri 1 @ Denver - *L*
Sat 2 L.A. Lakers - *W* 
Wed 6 L.A. Clippers - *W*
Thu 7 @ Dallas - *L*
Sat 9 @ L.A. Clippers - *W*
Sun 10 @ Golden State - *L*
Tue 12 Portland - *W*
Wed 13 @ Utah - *W*
Sat 16 Memphis - *W*
Mon 18 @ Memphis - *L*
Wed 20 @ Minnesota - *W*

I will be a little optimistic and predict a 7-4 record for this month. What a terrible month to be without Tim Duncan, especially considering our road play without him.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Next ahead three sets of back to back games in 8 days, 4 out of 6 beeing on the road. Not a good time to have TD on the injured list to say at least.
Manu looks banged up since coming back from his injury hopefully he'll survive that stretch :biggrin: 

I wouldn't be surprised if we only won 2 games in that stretch


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Fri 1 @ Denver - L
Sat 2 L.A. Lakers - W 
Wed 6 L.A. Clippers - W
Thu 7 @ Dallas - W
Sat 9 @ L.A. Clippers - L
Sun 10 @ Golden State - L
Tue 12 Portland - W
Wed 13 @ Utah - W
Sat 16 Memphis - W
Mon 18 @ Memphis - L
Wed 20 @ Minnesota - W

I'll predict a 7-4 record for this month. We do have a lot of dangerous games, and alot of road games, but getting Duncan back will help us finish strong. I think the most dangerous games are Memphis, and LAC because we play them twice in such a close proximity of time, and then the GState game b/c they are playing so well lately.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i pridict 8-3 i wasnt counting the denver loss my bad
im being very optimistic but with our team(no duncan) i feel we still are very good team just we arnt playing the same and for some reason it looks like that we have no energy or no passion. i feel that we play better at home cause of duncans presents. but duncan will b bak the gm after golden state(my pridiction) and we will start to be fine


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

TheRoc5 said:


> but duncan will b bak the gm after golden state(my pridiction) and we will start to be fine


Hope you are right Rox5 :biggrin:


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> i pridict 9-2
> im being very optimistic but with our team(no duncan) i feel we still are very good team just we arnt playing the same and for some reason it looks like that we have no energy or no passion.


I believe that reason also goes by the name Tim Duncan. :smilewink


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

9-2 is pretty optimistic. Yeah, we play well without TD, sometimes, and when we are at home. We have lots of road games, and some trap games as well. Unless TD comes back early, or Manu/Parker pick it up BIG TIME, I think a 9-2 record is unattainable for this month. Barry can't do it all alone, and we are not playing near the level we need for a superb record like that.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Yeah, I'm very surprised to see people put in a 9-2 record, especially since we've already lost one game this month. 



texan couldn't have said it any better; We're just not on a good level right now, and barely being able to beat a bad road team without it's 2nd best player is pretty bad. We looked really good against Houston and Seattle, but have canceled that out with these past two performances. 



Of course, I wouldn't complain if we finished the month 9-2, but that kind of performance isn't something I'm going to expect.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Yeah, I'm very surprised to see people put in a 9-2 record, especially since we've already lost one game this month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are right on the dime Koko. Without TD, we are just too inconsistent to have such a good record with this kind of schedule. This is no cupcake schedule as we must take on Dallas, and Memphis twice, which are two very good teams. We also have two games against LAC in a 3 day span, which could be dangerous. Add in the G State trap game, and a 9-2 record looks pretty far out there.


----------

